# my first fatties with q-view



## krusher (Jun 20, 2008)

these were real good ! I flatened out the sausage, it was Italian, then put a layer of pizza sauce, then asagio cheese, mozzerela cheese, then loaded it with pepperoni. rolled it all up and smoked it at 225 till internal was 165.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Mmmm, that looks great! I love pepperoni.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 20, 2008)

Good looking meal, krusher.  Nice job.


----------



## seaham358 (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks like a winner...


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 21, 2008)

Way to go on the first fatty's! All the pics looked great, and I'm sure they tasted just as awesome!


----------



## fireguy (Jun 21, 2008)

looks great... you gotta love those fatties!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You are smoking alot you tryin to wear out that new smoker


----------



## sweethanky (Jun 21, 2008)

wooow looks good


----------



## erain (Jun 21, 2008)

way to go krusher!!!!u r gonna be hooked on fatties now!!! those looked really great!


----------



## krusher (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope it does'nt wear out  !!!!  I have always loved real BBQ  I just never thought that I would be able to make it myself.


----------



## seboke (Jun 21, 2008)

Way to go krusher!  Those look great!


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know about you guys; but that looks great.  Mine didn't roll all that great; so I'm buying a silicone rolling pin?? Mine are going to look as good as they already taste.   "Road-Kill Fatties are still Fine Eating."


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 21, 2008)

awesome first fatties...welcome to the fattie club..let your imagination go wild..the sky is the limit! and the cardiovascular dr in your area will love you!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jun 22, 2008)

great lookin smoke !!!  Looks good!!


----------



## kratzx4 (Jun 22, 2008)

Another fatty addict is borned. Great lookin smoke. congrats on you first fatty


----------

